# Every 5-10 seconds Apache22 generates one-two Zombies for 1 sec. then Zombies disappe



## joint (Dec 7, 2009)

Every 5-10 seconds Apache22 generates one-two Zombies for a couple of seconds then Zombies disappear.
I can see that using commands:
`# top`
once Zombies appears I use to find PPID:
`# ps ajx | grep -w Z`
and then I use to resolve PPID:
`# ps xalp 'PPID'`     ---Where 'PPID' is process numbere

Can anyone have a clue what may cause the issue and how to it tracedown?

Thank you!

Server Config is:
_Apache/2.2.13 (FreeBSD) DAV/2 PHP/5.2.11 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.13 OpenSSL/0.9.8l_


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2009)

Have a look in the apache error log.


----------



## joint (Dec 7, 2009)

ok, thank you! There are no any errors currently in /var/log/httpd-error.log. Any other ideas?


----------



## joint (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks to all who visited the post!
The issue SOLVED after 'portdowngrade' to PHP 5.2.10


----------

